# Visionary Entertainment Studios, Inc.



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

This is the rpg publishing company that I do webdesign for. They publish The Everlasting roleplaying series. If you're into roleplaying, this is a great rpg, and even before I worked for them, I played the game. Check out the website :-D

http://www.visionaryentertainment.com


Kenneth: Is everyone there dead? 
Steve: Dead-ish. 
C.J.: What the **** does that mean? 
Steve: Well, dead in the sense that they fell down. Then they got back up. Then they started eating each other. 

-_Dawn of the Dead_


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Remember what the links section is for? It must be Halloween related.

_They mostly come out at night........Mostly "Newt in Aliens"
Check out my pic's Here in this forum_


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Technically, it could go into the horror related field, as it is a modern day roleplaying game in line with Vampire: The Masquarade. The series deals with, among other things, as vampires, ghosts, werewolves, ghuls, etc.


Kenneth: Is everyone there dead? 
Steve: Dead-ish. 
C.J.: What the **** does that mean? 
Steve: Well, dead in the sense that they fell down. Then they got back up. Then they started eating each other. 

-_Dawn of the Dead_


----------

